# 2001 EVAP system leak (large)



## Nizzan31 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been working on clearing my MIL for a few weeks now and here is what i have replaced and cleared so far. Intake air temperature sensor, cleared code. EVAP vent controll valve, cleared code (stuck open). so now i have the one remaining code system leak (large). I checked the obvious (gas cap, rubber lines, plastic connectors, hose clamps) all seems to look good. i Guess what im asking now is are there any known problem areas i should check? also, any insight into the use of the EVAP service port would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

